# Ariens starter recoil. Trouble getting the right part



## Rune Karlsen (Mar 4, 2018)

On my parents snowblower (Ariens deluxe 28) the recoil starter have lost its tension and 50 cm of the rope does not return. Did some research and found a complete replacement one off ebay. This does not fit at all. 
There is not any part number on the old one at all to make this easy.
----------------------

EDIT: The original part number is 699335. When you search for this you get both wrong and right parts. The cheap ones are wrong and the more expensive one looks like the one i need. Sent an angry message to the Ebay seller for presenting the wrong part with the right part number. 

The price for this part here in Norway is 146 dollars + shipping. That's crazy. 
But i don't have the patience or knowledge to take this apart and overhaul it so i guess it's better to buy a complete part.


----------



## WVguy (Nov 24, 2018)

There are a bunch of youtube videos on how to repair that, it doesn't seem that difficult:

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=repair+ariens+snow+blower+recoil+starter


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

repairing recoils is super easy. just make sure to remove the cord first before taking anything apart so there is no pressure on the spring if you think that is the issue. if it needs to pull more you could always just try spinning it another round or 2 before re-installing the pull cord. i have done many.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

When searching for parts you need to search for the engine parts and not a Ariens part number, The model you have had a Briggs and Stratton engine I believe, Repairing the pull starter is pretty easy but if there are issues or broken parts search for a Briggs starter as they have used a few different brands over the years.


----------



## Rune Karlsen (Mar 4, 2018)

Watched some videos on how to increase the tension in the starter. Took of the cord winded it up and put the cord back. Now it works again. 
Note to my self: Don't be afraid to try new things.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

i look at it as if it is broken and you are going to replace it anyways do you have anything to loose by breaking it while trying to fix it? most of the time they are super easy to fix. i fixed a pull cord for someone this morning and they were actually surprised how easy it was to do when i did it for them


----------



## aveteam (Sep 3, 2018)

Something else to note, if there is enough space between the rope pulley and the housing and no sharp edges, sometimes you can pull out a couple inches of rope and tighten the spring a couple of turns without having to remove the rope. I've done this on chainsaws before. It's even better if the designer was thoughtful and put a notch in the pulley for you!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## arienskids (Jan 26, 2018)

just an fyi some of the starters are now sold as repair kits and will include an updated starter cup.


----------

